# Does Anyone Know of Pellets that ACTUALLY Sink



## rksegal (Apr 10, 2012)

I have been looking around for a while for large sinking cichlid pellets. I found them in large, but the brands I have tried don't actually sink. They just gather water and float around at the top for hours and hours on end. Maybe 1 in 10 actually sink.

My question is: What brands have you found that actually sink so they can get down to bottom feeders?

Thank you


----------



## SinisterKisses (Apr 21, 2010)

NLS pellets labelled as sinking, actually do. I buy sinking pellets for about half my fish, and floating for the other. They do as they claim


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

I have some Omega One sinking pellets - I find that if I chuck them in they'll either sink or float back up, but a second or two (or a tap down of the finger) and they sink no problem. They just need a bit of encouragement lol


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I buy a lot of feeds from Authour Aquatics in the US
mailed to my PO box in Blaine
Color Enhancing Koi Food


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Carnivor sinking pellets from exotic aquaria 2.2lb bag or massivor sinking pellets (larger size) 2.2lb


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

tetra colorbit sinks, hikari algae wafer sinks. There are lots of sinking pellets.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Cichlid Gold from hikari have small and medium sized pellets that sink. NLS small/medium/large all sink as well.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

This sinks right away no floating whatsoever.

Walmart Canada


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I have the Omega One shrimp pellets that behave as Shrimpette says above... I dunk them in a small bowl of tank water first, and then I drop them in.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hikari Gold and NLS sinking pellets do sink from experience...


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> Carnivor sinking pellets from exotic aquaria 2.2lb bag or massivor sinking pellets (larger size) 2.2lb


Thanks guys. I don't sell anymore massivore or carnivore. I had a lot from months back but haven't ordered in ages. Just 2 bags of the sinking medium cichlid gold and that's it. No more big fish to feed over here lol.

But yes, any of the Hikari massivore, carnivore or sinking cichlid gold is good. I've always fed this to my fish and they love it. Even my piranhas eat the sinking cichlid gold medium pellets with gusto.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Momobobo said:


> Hikari Gold and NLS sinking pellets do sink from experience...


I've got the NLS sinking pellets (0.5mm size). They don't just sink, they plummet like rocks.


----------

